# Airtel Launches 16 Mbps Broadband



## ThinkFree (Apr 6, 2009)

Bharti Airtel has launched 16 Mbps broadband in the country.

This service, powered by Airtel's Carrier Ethernet Network, will be initially available in Delhi NCR, Chennai and Bangalore with phased roll-out in Hyderabad, Pune, Mumbai and Kolkata.

K Srinivas, Joint President, Telemedia Services, Bharti Airtel said, "Airtel has constantly strived to innovate and deliver high quality products to its broadband customers. We are the leading private broadband service provider in the country and pioneered 8 Mbps broadband. It gives us great pleasure now to be able to introduce the fastest, wired broadband service on DSL. We will be able to offer 16 Mbps broadband to 70% of the households in the 3 cities of Delhi NCR, Chennai and Bangalore."

Airtel delivers its broadband service to customers through a fibre backbone of Carrier Ethernet Network with last mile delivery on copper using ADSL2+ technology. This technology enables ultra high-speed broadband which is scalable and affordable.

Customers have 2 tariff plans to choose from -

- Speed Combo 2999 - receive 16 Mbps broadband speed with monthly data transfer limit of 20 GB along with a fixed line connection at Rs. 2999 per month.

- Speed Combo 4999 - receive 16 Mbps broadband speed with monthly data transfer limit of 50 GB along with a fixed line connection at Rs. 4999 per month.

Source: *tech2.in.com/india/news/internet/airtel-launches-16-mbps-broadband-in-india/64222/0


----------



## yippee (Apr 6, 2009)

what use?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

Too poor for both the plans


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2009)

20Gb @ 16mBps...good


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

Get it right mate. It's 16Mbps which is 2MBps.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 7, 2009)

When will the day come when it becomes 299/- and 499/- respectively


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 7, 2009)

20 gb limit for 16 mb ??



why dont they just shut the whole company and sell it to bsnl or aircel 



and whom do they think these HIGH END USERS are ????




madness..

are these pr guys really know wht tech is ??



this is total madness...


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 7, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> When will the day come when it becomes 299/- and 499/- respectively


When you will have kids... then probably or should I say 'maybe'.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL!!! (Like d movie "Waqt" I want to say, "Yeh to kuch bhi nahi!!!")

Even reliance launched "India's fastest Internet" today. Upto 3.1 Mbps speed, Unlo\imited with 10GB limit and Rs 2/- per extra MB...now say..........


----------



## atanunaskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Bhai free ma kuch milega...
Nehi!
To yea sab bakbas bandh karo.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Get it right mate. It's 16Mbps which is 2MBps.



oops sorry it was a typing mistake...its not 16mBps but 16 Mbps


----------



## vikrant333 (Apr 7, 2009)

its takes 4 nights to download same amt of data on BSNL 500 combo...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2009)

> Speed Combo 2999 - receive *16 Mbps broadband speed with monthly data transfer limit of 20 GB* along with a fixed line connection at Rs. 2999 per month.
> 
> - Speed Combo 4999 - receive *16 Mbps broadband speed with monthly data transfer limit of 50 GB* along with a fixed line connection at Rs. 4999 per month.



farce


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

Give us 1.5mbps upload so that I can host a server from my house. I don't care about the download.

Btw, any *rumours* of a new plan from BSNL??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 7, 2009)

PRICED 2999+ TAXES + FEES + CHARGES

It takes less than FOUR HOURS to reach the MONTHLY limit!

*numion.net/Calculators/Time.html


----------



## Mystic (Apr 7, 2009)

atanunaskar said:


> Bhai free ma kuch milega...
> Nehi!
> To yea sab bakbas bandh karo.



It's not just about the 'price'. The über nonsense data caps that makes a man cry. And if you were talking about reliance net+. then it has broken all records of stupidity by naming 10GB data cap and Rs.2/MB plan UNLIMITED. 
 More than that, I'm so tired of the usual excuses _'who needs so much download speed? Ya'll piracy maniac!'_ - it's so stupid that even G-o-d is lol'ing up there.


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2009)

Its looting time, poor tech illiterates will be the goat


----------



## Chirag (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm this is frustrating.


----------



## Coool (Apr 7, 2009)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> PRICED 2999+ TAXES + FEES + CHARGES



= A big No


----------



## amol48 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is equivalent to 16.6 hours of BB for me! 

What's the use of 16mbps when you got DL of 20GB! I need at least 250GB on that speed


----------



## blackperl (Apr 7, 2009)

whats the use if you have download limit ??


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 7, 2009)

I really wonder who will be actually taking these plans  , and which customer base Airtel is targeting !!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 7, 2009)

20 GB...man i download almost 2gb in the free night time given to me by BSNL, so in just 10 days, I'll exceed the limit...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2009)

On BSNL H500, I used to go 4GB/night on alternate days after my 10th exam. I ended up downloading 60GB in one month, yet only Rs. 500 per month charge 

Thats why BSNL launched H150 and H99 plans. These new plans loot n00bs who buy them so that it can subsidise guys like me with H500


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

I got Home 1000, as I easily cross 2.5GB while browsing during day time in a month and I think I deserve more than 256kbps of upload.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol , will i eat pickle out of speed ? if there is such a worst download limit .

512 kbps unlimited @1300 is far better . Or the bsnl night ones


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

On my current Airtel 1Mbps plan I have a limit of 150 GB and I can very easily manage within that. I never download more than 70-80 GB/month. ATM I don't need this 16Mbps crap.


----------



## amol48 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> On my current Airtel 1Mbps plan I have a limit of 150 GB and I can very easily manage within that. I never download more than 70-80 GB/month. ATM I don't need this 16Mbps crap.



What plan is that? Never heard of it. How much it charges you?


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

16mbps=crap


----------



## sanads (Apr 7, 2009)

both the plan very poor

AMDX2 4800+, MSI K9AM2, SEAGATE160GB, SAMSUNG15'' CRT, LG DVD WRITER, ZION 1GB DDR2 RAM, MICRISOFT USB MOUSE, LOGITECH EX100 WIRELESS KEYBOARD, LOGITECH 2.1 SPEAKERS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2009)

amol48 said:


> What plan is that? Never heard of it. How much it charges you?


Hitboxx has it too. Rs. 2222 per month. 150GB/month limit and if you exceed limit, speed goes down from 1mbps to 512kbps.

I think the best now is BSNL C500 Plus. Rs. 600/- per month, with 20% discount for govt employees so 480/- per month. 2.5GB download limit per month. 2AM-8AM unlimited download. No Phone rental. 50 free calls. And 80 paise for 1 pulse per phone call (Re 1 became 80 paise after discount), with local landline calls @ 3min/pulse, and mobiles/outstation calls @ 1min/pulse.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
The limit is only 100GB/month. I'm also using the same plan.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 9, 2009)

^^which plan are u refering 2 ? Airtel2222UL or BSNL c500+ ?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2009)

I, for one, am glad that Airtel is actually trying to bring broader pipes into India. Sure, I would’ve preferred it to have been unlimited as well and am glad people in India are protesting against their plans, which might put pressure on them to eventually bring cheaper, less restricted plans to India.

But till that happens, at least Airtel is giving us the option of getting faster connections. Remember, not everyone wants a fast connection for downloading stuff. I want it because my job is entirely Internet based. So, I’m going to subscribe to their 20GB for Rs. 3,000 plan and then get another Internet connection from either them or BSNL that allows unlimited downloading. That’s the best I can do right now within my budget of Rs. 5,000 per month for an Internet connection.

Of course, for people with lower budgets, these plans solve nothing. But hopefully it will turn out to be a step in the right direction and we will see them introduce better priced plans in future.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

@Gautham,I have Airtel 2222 plan and the limit is 100 GBs and speed gets reduced to 512K if we exceed the limit. I use 50-60 GBs to the max,so this plan is the ideal one for me. Moreover,I get speeds of 160kBps on HTTP downloads. So,I'm getting well over 1Mbps here.

@Aayush,5K per month for just internet? Robbed a bank or something?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I earn several times that from the Internet, so I find it reasonable enough.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

Affirmative.


----------



## constantine (Apr 9, 2009)

as statedbsnl 500c combo is the best . 
i pay 500 bucks p/m and dl approx 150gb .
i've completely tweaked my connec to give >=200kbps thro torrents and a simultaneously 150 kbps for direct download from 2 to 8.


----------



## constantine (Apr 9, 2009)

as statedbsnl 500c combo is the best . 
i pay 500 bucks p/m and dl approx 150gb .
i've completely tweaked my connec to give >=200kbps thro torrents and a simultaneously 150 kbps for direct download from 2 to 8.


ps the cake is a lie ( re stated)


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^Reported


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2009)

liposuctionguide said:


> On my current Airtel 1Mbps plan I have a limit of 150 GB and I can very easily manage within that. I never download more than 70-80 GB/month. ATM I don't need this 16Mbps crap.



What the fu(k? This is my post. Get the fu(k outta here you leech!


----------



## threeonethree (Apr 9, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 20 gb limit for 16 mb ??
> 
> madness..
> 
> ...


 
Madness... MADNESS?!?!?!?!

THIS IS INDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*KICK


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> What the fu(k? This is my post. Get the fu(k outta here you leech!



You can use them openly my friend....no mod/admin is watching the forum


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 9, 2009)

I think such connections are only useful for share trading


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

3000rs per moth is way too high for middle class guy like me .That's why i've recently taken BSNL home 500c plan. It's fast. And, hey....After all it has free downloading time of 6 hours. In which i will easily ship 3-4 GB.


----------



## Renny (Apr 10, 2009)

First give us at least 1Mbps UNLIMITED plan at around 700-800 Rupees!!


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

That's good news, I am most happy with 2 mbps, just imagine 16 Mbps!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 10, 2009)

*airtel.impatientones.com/index.php


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Wish we just get 2MBPS UL for Rs. 999, that would be bigger than 1GBPS connection as well


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine is Rs.777/- for 2 Mbps speed, total download limit is 4 GB


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Apr 17, 2009)

man they think that a person who take a 16Mbps plan will just surf the pages and do nothing so for that 20GB is more than enough.
Guys when we have days we have good bandwidth with lowest price


----------



## harish619 (Apr 21, 2009)

The guys who can afford to waste 3000 buck wont download anything....

I am any point of view they are worthless......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 21, 2009)

Airtel = *img11.imageshack.us/img11/6922/fingerj.gif


----------



## technomad10 (Apr 22, 2009)

Who is Airtel trying to impress? Looks like its just showing off its infrastructural might to its competitors.

Bas hum he hum hain, baaki sab paani kam hai....


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

I am a sparing torrents user and with my 1350UL Dataone plan, icross 30 GB every month. With these speeds i would cross the 20 GB in a week  and then have to pay through my nose.

To all those companies: Saale 2 mbps toh theek se de nahin sakte aur chale hain 16 mbps dene.


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 23, 2009)

I think this is really useful for power users.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

> e 20 GB in a week


I wud do it in a day.

Mujhe or speed ko kabhie ek saath nahi rakhna chahiye


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

GeeOne said:


> Mine is Rs.777/- for 2 Mbps speed, total download limit is 4 GB


Same.
I wish they increase it to 20GB keeping the same price. OK increase to 10GB. Even Five. FINE....I give up...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

*afup.broadbandforum.in/airtel-16mbps-171/


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

*afup.broadbandforum.in/airtel-16mbps-171/


----------



## yippee (Apr 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> *afup.broadbandforum.in/airtel-16mbps-171/


i still can't understand "what good online petitions are?" kalpik


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

public humiliation to airtel


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2009)

is 20gb sufficient for 16mbps speed ...complete idots scheme

i easily cross 20gb permonth using my bsnl 2mbps

crap airtel...crap plans
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


yippee said:


> i still can't understand "what good online petitions are?" kalpik


jus venting ur anger online with  no resulting o/p


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

> i easily cross 20gb permonth using my bsnl 2mbps


I do that with 512KB, imagine what wud happen with 16MBPS.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 24, 2009)

This Generation is Impatient but not Idiot, Airtel you suck.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

I took an AIRTEL 512KBPS Unlimited connection Rs. 1499 pm.

My download speed doesn't ever cross 30KB/s, but my upload speed hits 50KB/s

I called AIRTEL to say, WHAT THE BLOODY HECK(used a few more words, a "she" caught the phone, so stopped soon), and they say the new Rs. 1499 plan has only 256KBPS.

How could this be, a 256KBPS UL for Rs. 1499, who are they fooling. I can't find any solution, nor can I change my connection due to some other VERY LENGTHY issues WITH AIRTEL ITSELF.

I feel tried, tested, cheated, everything. WHAT DO I DO, to get my 60KB/s download speed BACK?????????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

Impatience is the new life. WTF!
Initially I thought to get the 20GB plan just to check out 16Mbps but later I realized that I can't manage withing that limit. I need at least 60-70GB/month.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

BSNL best hai mere liye...!!!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2009)

Look at the link i gave.. You can exhaust your limit in 2 hours 50 minutes


----------



## kalpik (Apr 24, 2009)

Look at the link i gave.. You can exhaust your limit in 2 hours 50 minutes


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 24, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I feel tried, tested, cheated, everything. WHAT DO I DO, to get my 60KB/s download speed BACK?????????


That's insane. A 256Kbps unlimited plan on MTNL costs Rs. 999, I believe. The amount you're paying if a rip-off. Have you confirmed the scheme on their website as well? I still have Airtel's brochure in front of me, which clearly states Rs. 1599 is for 512Kbps unlimited. Just confirm it again or speak to a higher authority at their contact centre. 

Also did you try downloading from an FTP or HTTP based site? A torrent download would be pretty bouncy depending on the amount of seeders & peers.


----------



## Xmen360 (Apr 24, 2009)

Back when I was on BSNL UL900 (now 750) I used to download/upload in total 60GB per month.Now I am on H500 and I clock avg 100GB/month ....but lately I dont download much...it hovers around 40GB per month.


----------



## pingu789 (Apr 24, 2009)

Airtel has povided us with good facility.It will decrese the work of those who work mainly on internet .


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Apr 26, 2009)

well, airtel is trying to get subscribers towards this scheme. It did put an end to the unlimited@249 GPRS plan and  changed the rates to 30 paise/50 KB i.e 6Rs/MB. (ridiculous)

the 16Mbps and 20 GB limit plan is extremely stupid. If it was possible (for me ) to  downloaded 10 gigs in a month with the GPRS connection (laptop was always ) then how long will it take to cross the limit with the speed provided???

any ways with no internet connection, I am having a NICE time 8)


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

> Also did you try downloading from an FTP or HTTP based site? A torrent download would be pretty bouncy depending on the amount of seeders & peers.



I've done SPEEDTEST for ultimate confirmation.

here were the results:-

Download SPEED = 0.32 Mb/s
Upload SPEED = 0.29 Mb/s

A few days ago, my Upload SPEED was = 0.45 Mb/s


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> Bharti Airtel has launched 16 Mbps broadband in the country.
> 
> This service, powered by Airtel's Carrier Ethernet Network, will be initially available in Delhi NCR, Chennai and Bangalore with phased roll-out in Hyderabad, Pune, Mumbai and Kolkata.
> 
> ...



are there any user in forum of this service,wat wud be the actual end user speed we will get is not mentioned here!! but still 16 is great !!


----------



## thedragonrocks (Apr 30, 2009)

Hathway jindabad.... if not for its slow customer service. Atleast they don't loot / put FUPs.


----------



## amitash (Apr 30, 2009)

Useless plans...on my bsnl home1800 i dload around 45gb at night and still cross the 10gb limit in the non-unlimited hrs...


----------



## demoninside (Apr 30, 2009)

well MTNL 256KBPS UL and only total of 675 with tax and everything, and I use it more then 20 GB ..  
Hack 20 GB  on 16mbps line, they must be out of there mind. That too cost 3K without tax.
This is stupid.


----------



## IronManForever (May 5, 2009)

I can still do all the stuff I do on the internet on a Dial-Up. Doing that now, will do for some more time to come. 

Of course its not because I wont get a better solution if it comes my way, but for now, it hasnt.


----------

